# I need some help



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OK, I admit it, I am rusty from not using my machine in over a year. The first couple of projects went well.

However, I have hit a snag. I have a board on the bed that is 1 5/16 thick. With a 1/4 inch endmill, I am getting an error that the Z axis has been exceeded. Below is a screenshot of the properties.

How do I fix this?

All help and advice appreciated.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike

Check your home position -- .80 is too high. I leave mine at .2 all the time


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Will do.
Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

On the road again! Thanks John.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, THAT'S what this Forum is all about.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now, THAT'S what this Forum is all about.


Sure is.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike
> 
> Check your home position -- .80 is too high. I leave mine at .2 all the time


Nice guess, John. LOL. But how did you figure out that it was set at .80 from that screenshot??

Edit: Never mind, I see it = Home position.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice guess, John. LOL. But how did you figure out that it was set at .80 from that screenshot??


It's happened to me many times, especially when first getting started and getting files from other sources. Now it's one of the first things I check when the little gray box won't let me proceed.

Or .............I can just say I'm good - but you know just how inept I really am so that won't fly.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on my first two sided project. UGH! Broke a bit. I guess it loosened up the collet, and all heck broke loose. But I have managed to save it. It is a shop jig anyway, so a little character won't hurt it!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

As I remember from past words of wisdom, you said it doesn't have to look pretty as long as it works. Character sometimes is better than pretty.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh I hate when I break a bit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

marecat3 said:


> Oh I hate when I break a bit.



Especially a new one!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hopefully, I have another one. Took the grandkids for a ride-about, lunch, and shopping at the grocery store. Good little helpers.
I will get back to the project later this afternoon.


----------

